# ABS vs PVC for in house DWV



## HarmanBhattal (10 mo ago)

Hi, 

I am new at this so pardon me if this is something very silly. I am working on a project and a master plumber told me that PVC drain pipes are not allowed for in house (above ground) use in Ontario. I went over the code again and again and I did not find anything stopping me from installing PVC pipes for DWV. I just want to make sure that I am not missing anything. The doubt arises because I have only seen ABS being used for above ground applications over here. Any help/info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, what does your master say? Not some random dude at the supply house. Follow what you master says.

Also, please abide by forum rules and post a proper introduction.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

only cast iron. pvc and abs are not allowed.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Are you a Lic’ed plumber?

If you are:
you’d know plumbing code and what you are and what your not allowed to do/install/use.

If you’re not a Lic’ed plumber:
This is why you NEED to be lic’ed to do this type of work.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I don’t seem to understand what the problem is here..


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

I would only run it in cpvc


----------



## HarmanBhattal (10 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> View attachment 132359
> 
> 
> I don’t seem to understand what the problem is here..


Hi Logtec,

The problem is that I did not find anything in the Ontario code that stops me from running PVC lines underground. I doubt that the person who told me so is probably mistaken. 
See below reference from code.

*"7.2.5.12. Plastic Pipe, Fittings and Solvent Cement Used in Buildings*
_*(1) *Plastic pipe, fittings and solvent cement used inside or under a building in a sanitary drainage system or venting system shall be certified to,
(a) ASTM F628, “Acrylonitrile-Butadiene-Styrene (ABS) Schedule 40 Plastic Drain, Waste, and Vent Pipe With a Cellular Core”,
(b) CAN/CSA-B181.1, “Acrylonitrile-Butadiene-Styrene (ABS) Drain, Waste, and Vent Pipe and Pipe Fittings”, or
(c) CAN/CSA-B181.2, “Polyvinylchloride (PVC) and Chlorinated Polyvinylchloride (CPVC) Drain, Waste, and Vent Pipe and Pipe Fittings”._"

As per sentence (c) it clearly allows me to use PVC inside buildings. Again, I just do not want to dismiss the master plumber just because "I know better".

Just posting out here for a second opinion. Thank you.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

It sounds like you want us to say your master is wrong and that you’re right.

as an apprentice you are working under your master. If masters says do it this way it’s for a reason. And even if it is not, it’s still his license and his ass on the line so idfk.

do whatever you want. I didn’t read the code you copy and pasted but good for you bud, you’re right.


----------



## HarmanBhattal (10 mo ago)

Blue2 said:


> It sounds like you want us to say your master is wrong and that you’re right.
> 
> as an apprentice you are working under your master. If masters says do it this way it’s for a reason. And even if it is not, it’s still his license and his ass on the line so idfk.
> 
> do whatever you want. I didn’t read the code you copy and pasted but good for you bud, you’re right.


Absolutely not, I certainly do not want that. I posted this for my info and knowledge. I want to be able to see for myself what the code says. I would obviously do what he wants me to do. Again, this is for a second opinion and to try to learn the code better that's all. After all, to err is human, that applies to me and the plumber as well. Please don't take this any other way. Thanks.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I would ask your master to look at his code book.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Ask you master to show you where, why and how this fits into code.
Plumbing codes aren’t always black and white, they’re a bunch of rules that YOU have to know and understand so YOU can fit them into the situation you have.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

The local AHJ may also have a stricter code than the national code. Generally the inspection authority has the final say, though you can ask them to cite the relevant code sections if they fail you on something.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I looked up the Ontario building code and found the same section as you have quoted.
If you really wish to pursue this, I would suggest you call the building inspection department 
of any city in Ontario that you work in and ask them your question.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Type k copper is only allowed for above floor DWV piping in residential houses


----------

